# chechen and pink ivory bowl/lid



## klivingston3 (May 18, 2014)

i just finished up this bowl a few days ago. a customer had requested a bowl to be made with his 2 favorite woods, (chechen and pink ivory) and this was the result. 7" wide x 4 1/2" tall (including lid). the method of finish i used was a linseed oil and cyanoacrylate glue finish. im new to this method of finishing, but was really happy with the results!

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Tclem (May 18, 2014)

Cool looking piece there bud


----------



## manbuckwal (May 18, 2014)

That Chechen is sweet looking ! Really like all the diff shading n colors . Nice turn !


----------



## Mike1950 (May 19, 2014)

Nice bowl


----------



## Kevin (May 19, 2014)

Very nice bowl - I like the combo. I love turning chechen.


----------



## Blueglass (May 19, 2014)

I grew up around Chechen. We called it poison wood. If I had only known how pretty it was.


----------



## klivingston3 (May 19, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Very nice bowl - I like the combo. I love turning chechen.


thank you! yes i love turning chechen too. sometimes it can be a real pain cause its so dang hard, but the finished product never disappoints haha


----------



## Kevin (May 19, 2014)

Here's a pepper mill I turned from it a couple years ago. It's a beast like 17" tall more like a baseball bat .....


----------



## ironman123 (May 19, 2014)

Chechen is nice to turn. The project looks great and the wood is awesome.

Ray


----------



## klivingston3 (May 19, 2014)

Kisvin said:


> Here's a pepper mill I turned from it a couple years ago. It's a beast like 17" tall more like a baseball bat .....
> 
> 
> View attachment 51542


Man that Is just beautiful! I love the bicolored look to it!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 19, 2014)

Very nice!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 19, 2014)

Well done Kyle!


----------



## klivingston3 (May 19, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Very nice!!


Thank you :)


----------

